

Dying 'Last Lecture' Prof's New Book Becomes Runaway Best Seller - edw519
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/04/dying-last-lect.html

======
nazgulnarsil
every few years something like this gets really popular so that people can go
"see? we like positive uplifting things!" then they go straight back to their
violence and misery fetish that the news people make their living on.

